# Rod Building question



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Rewrapping an old teramar 8 foot teramar rod (king mackerel rod set with vsx200) after having moved the reel seat up a few inches. I want to wrap it with the fuji k-series aconite guide silver (KWAG) and was wondering if anyone with experience with these guides/building rods can tell me if starting with a size 40 guide and working my way up 4 guides because i want to leave the micro guides and tip would work?


----------



## J0nesitheSecond (Jun 27, 2016)

ill be doing a new mackerel rod one day and ill start with a 40 k guide also. I was going to go 40 20 16 12 then start dropping it down to runner.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Depends on the reel you plan on using. I wouldn't be scared to use a 30 for a smaller reel.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

@smitty81 the reels will range from a van stall 200/ 704z/706z


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I would use a 40 stripper with those reels


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Will you be using braid or mono? 

If braid, I'd start with a 30. I've build or reworked guides on a number of rods, including an 8' Teramar, and used 30's. Braid is used on all these rods. I've started with 30-25-20 K guides and 30-20-16 K guides and have found both work well.

If you're using mono, starting with a 40 would almost certainly be better.


----------

